# Soundkarte sinnvoll?



## Schkaff (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo leute, es gibt zwar schon zahlreiche threads mit identischer Frage, allerdings konnte ich noch keine befriedigende antworten gelesen.

Diejenigen, die eine besitzen, schwören darauf und diejenigen die keine besitzen behaupten es sei unnötig. Es also alles zu subjektiv für meinen geschmack. Weder besitze ich ein highend 7.1 sorround system noch highend kopfhörer.  Zwar mögen mich einige als Audio-cretin abstempeln, allerdings finde ich den sound, der aus meinen 50€ logitech boxen dröhnt, nicht als qualitativ minderwertig, als dass ich 60-160€ für eine soundkarte hinblättere. Nichtdestotrotz habe ich noch keinen 1:1 vergleich gehört bei denen ein stück mit oder ohne soundkarte abgespielt wurde.


----------



## WarPilot (1. Oktober 2012)

Gute Frage!!! Ich besitz eine Soundkarte und habe das Problem, dass die 5.1 Headsets immer weniger werden. Wenn du auf Boxen setzt denke ich, dass du mit einer Soundkarte gut hinkommst. Wenn du im Headset Bereich etwas haben möchtest, dann hol dir eins mit integrierter Soundkarte. 

Wenn du bei einer Onboard Soundkarte bleibst achte darauf, dass es keine Realtek Soundkarte ist. Die Realtek Soundkarten machen gerade bei Spielen gerne Probleme.



Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, bin gespannt was die anderen dazu sagen


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Oktober 2012)

Bestell dir doch einfach zB eine ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, teste die für 2 Wochen ob du den Unterschied merkst bzw es dir das Geld wert ist, und dann schickste sie halt per FernAbsG wieder zurück bei Nichtgefallen!


----------



## Gast20190124 (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Antwort ist einfach. Legst du Wert auf guten Klang, ist eine Karte sinnvoll. Ist es dir panne, dann nicht. 
Definitiv ist der Unterschied hörbar. Der Klang ist definierter. 

Ich finde es selbstverstänlich, wenn du gutes Bild haben willst, dass auch ein guter Ton dazugehört. Aber Kauf dir doch eine im Netz und wenn sie dir gefällt behälst du sie, ansonsten geht sie zurück. 
Und ohne Partei zu ergreifen muss ich sagen das Asus Xonar DX sich verdammt gut anhört. Auch im Vergleich mit teuren CD Spielern im Hifi Bereich



Es gibt keine 5.1 Headsets. Die Headsets mit intergierter Soundlösung setzen, genauso wie Soundkarten, auf Techniken wie DolbyHeadphone. Eine Surroundsimulation, durch verschiede Frequenzen und Abständen der Töne.
Mitunter sehr Perfekt sogar.


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Oktober 2012)

*"50€ logitech boxen" 
*
Nein, du brauchst keine Soundkarte.


----------



## XT1024 (1. Oktober 2012)

Mach einen side-by-side Vergleich mit Soundkarte + _vernünftigen_ Lautsprechern und deinem setup. Teure Karte und Gammelboxen bringt nicht unbedingt mehr als andersrum 
Ich muss wohl schwerhörig sein aber meine onboard Lösung reicht mir. Evtl.  würde ich die  nach einem Vergleich ja sofort entsorgen.  Ich werde es wohl nie erfahren. 

Jaja die "guten" 5.1 Headsets...


WarPilot schrieb:


> Wenn du bei einer Onboard Soundkarte bleibst  achte darauf, dass es keine Realtek Soundkarte ist. Die Realtek  Soundkarten machen gerade bei Spielen gerne Probleme


 Darauf habe ich ja gewartet


----------



## WarPilot (1. Oktober 2012)

carlson_hb schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist einfach. Legst du Wert auf guten Klang, ist eine Karte sinnvoll. Ist es dir panne, dann nicht.
> Definitiv ist der Unterschied hörbar. Der Klang ist definierter.
> 
> Ich finde es selbstverstänlich, wenn du gutes Bild haben willst, dass auch ein guter Ton dazugehört. Aber Kauf dir doch eine im Netz und wenn sie dir gefällt behälst du sie, ansonsten geht sie zurück.
> ...




Wie erklärst du dann das? Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset

@XT1024 "Darauf habe ich ja gewartet " oder hat sich das geändert?


----------



## soth (1. Oktober 2012)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dann das? Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset


 Das Kave simuliert auch nur 5.1, da sind 40mm Treiber eingebaut...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2012)

Eigendlich kann so ein Boxensystem fast nicht von der Karte großartig profitieren. Für einen Test würde ich allerhöchstens die Xonar DG / DGX heranziehen um zu hören ob die Karte überhaupt einen Vorteil bringt


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt aber tatsächlich "Gaming-Headsets" mit mehreren Treibern pro Seite, die sich dann 5.1 schimpfen 

Aber das war ja nicht Frage des TEs


----------



## Gast20190124 (1. Oktober 2012)

WarPilot schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dann das? Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 Gaming Headset
> 
> @XT1024 "Darauf habe ich ja gewartet " oder hat sich das geändert?




Hmm, was gibts da zu erklären? wo soll bei 2 40mm Treibern 5.1 Sound herkommen? Oder, selbst wenn ein KH 6 Lautsprecher verbaut haben sollte, kannst du nie die Richtung bestimmen welcher grade klingt. Dafür ist der Abstand zu klein. Es ist nur Marketing.


----------



## WarPilot (1. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Das Kave simuliert auch nur 5.1, da sind 40mm Treiber eingebaut...


 
müsste ich dann nicht nur 2 mal 3,5mm stecker haben statt 4?


----------



## Gast20190124 (1. Oktober 2012)

WarPilot schrieb:


> müsste ich dann nicht nur 2 mal 3,5mm stecker haben statt 4?



Stimmt. Müsste. Aber dann würde ja keiner glauben das dass 5.1 hätte


----------



## Schkaff (1. Oktober 2012)

jou ich seh es prinzipiell auch so, dass für mich eine soundkarte wenig sinn macht, aber auf der anderen seite das mit dem ausprobieren und ggf. zurückschicken kann ich ja versuchen (wobei ich ehrlich gesagt mit meinen boxen nicht viel erwarte). Es ist halt wie gesagt, schwer für mich nachzuvollziehen, was so manche daran wertschätzen. 50 € für ne soundkarte ist ja mmN. schon fast über der grenz. das hatte ist ja so de durchschnittspreis. diese xonar für 35 scheint wohl ok. aber 160€  wie diese hier Creative Soundkarte Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Oktober 2012)

Deswegen die DGX. Mit 34€ haste da eig. schon ein gutes Produkt. Und wie gesagt, bei Nichtgefallen wieder zurück^^


			
				Schkaff schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist halt wie gesagt, schwer für mich nachzuvollziehen, was so manche  daran wertschätzen. 50 € für ne soundkarte ist ja mmN. schon fast über  der grenze


Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Xonar Essence STX kaufe (150€) zusammen mit hochwertigen Kopfhörern. Aber mir gefallen klangtechnisch die Kopfhörer für 150-200€ auch nicht so recht, auf die hier im Forum viele schwören


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (1. Oktober 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Das Kave simuliert auch nur 5.1, da sind 40mm Treiber eingebaut...


Ist so nicht ganze richtig! 40mm sind Front/ Rear und 30mm für Sub/Vibration, anders als bei USB und Digitalem 5.1 ist der Klang nicht zu Unterschätzen!

Zu dem gibt es noch das Speedlink Medusa und das CM Storm Sirius!


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Oktober 2012)

Unterhaltet euch doch bitte hier über 5.1 Headsets, aber nicht in einem Thread, in welchem nie dazu gefragt wurde...


----------



## Vhailor (1. Oktober 2012)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich muss wohl schwerhörig sein aber meine onboard Lösung reicht mir. Evtl.  würde ich die  nach einem Vergleich ja sofort entsorgen.  Ich werde es wohl nie erfahren.


 
Sign . Solange ich keinen Audiophilen im Bekanntenkreis habe, werde ich das wohl auch nie erfahren. Glaube auch nicht, dass irgendjemand zB in nem Mietshaus sowas brauch. Kann nichmal Bass aufdrehen, oder die Lautstärke über 10% ohne dass die Nachbarn die Tür eintreten würden. Von daher werde ich ohne Eigenheim wohl auch nie ne extra Karte brauchen .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2012)

Schkaff schrieb:


> aber 160€ wie diese hier Creative Soundkarte Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series



Die Titanium ist sogar veralteter Krempel, die Titanium HD wäre wenn man den Hersteller mag die Karte. Selbst die Recon 3D kommt da nicht heran. Aber für so eine Karte braucht man aber auch entsprechende Boxen


----------



## Schkaff (1. Oktober 2012)

okay, wäre für mich im vorfeld ohnehin nicht in frage gekommen, nur finde ich die preise echt krass bzw was man sich vom preis alles an resultaten erhofft. bin da in diesem segment total aufgeschmissen.

komme mir mit der soundgeschichte vor, als ob ich an einer weinprobe teilnehme und bisher in ausnahmefällen nur zu robby bubble gegriffen habe


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Oktober 2012)

Schkaff schrieb:


> okay, wäre für mich im vorfeld ohnehin nicht in frage gekommen, nur finde ich die preise echt krass bzw was man sich vom preis alles an resultaten erhofft. bin da in diesem segment total aufgeschmissen.
> 
> komme mir mit der soundgeschichte vor, als ob ich an einer weinprobe teilnehme und bisher in ausnahmefällen nur zu robby bubble gegriffen habe


 
Naja, es gibt schon den Ein oder Anderen Soundfetischisten, für den sone 200€ Karte sinn macht. Aber dafür braucht man dann auch einen entsprechenden Kopfhörer oder ein entsprechendes Boxensystem.


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (1. Oktober 2012)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Es gibt aber tatsächlich "Gaming-Headsets" mit mehreren Treibern pro Seite, die sich dann 5.1 schimpfen
> 
> Aber das war ja nicht Frage des TEs



Stimmt und deswegen sag ich mal, eine gute Soundkarte spielt Ihre Vorteile bei einem 2.1 System für 50€ und Ihre Qualitäten nicht wirklich aus!
Fazit bei nem 50€ Boxensystem kann er gut und gerne bei der Onboard Soundkarte bleiben!


----------



## Schkaff (1. Oktober 2012)

naja prinzipiell stimm ich da überein, aber ich probiers einfach mal aus mit dieser 35€ xonar, und wenns nicht passt schick ich sie zurück. Mich juckts nur mal wieder in den fingern was das basteln angeht


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Oktober 2012)

Wobei Ich kaum glaube, dass du den Unterschied zwischen Soundkarte und Onboard-Sound wirklich raushören wirst.


----------



## CSOger (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen meine Kiste umgebaut und seit dem nur Onboardsound zur Verfügung.
Vorher (fast 2 Jahre) ne X-Fi Musik und ne Maya44e auf dem Brett gehabt.

Habe mich sowas von erschrocken wie schlecht der lustige 5 Euro Realtek Onboardchip klingt...das geht für mich mal überhaupt nicht.
Kannste drehen was du willst in den Einstellungen...egal was ich für nen Kopfhörer benutze....klingt alles nur *******.
So schnell wie möglich wird wieder ne Soundkarte verbaut.


----------



## Vhailor (2. Oktober 2012)

Genau das isses ja. Für Denjenigen, der seit Urzeiten mit Onboardsound und seiner 50-300 Euro Anlage unterwegs ist (was ist Maya44e??) ist es recht schwer, nur basierend auf "Gerüchten" oder "Glauben" hunderte/tausende von Euro zu investieren. Lässt sich dummerweise nicht wie bei Grakas in Balkendiagrammen darstellen 

Ich habe da auch 0 Plan von hoffe einfach mal in den nächsten Jahren auf nen Audiophilen zu treffen


----------



## soth (2. Oktober 2012)

Vhailor schrieb:


> was ist Maya44e??


Na eine Soundkarte 
ESI Maya44e, PCIe Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU



Vhailor schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch 0 Plan von hoffe einfach mal in den nächsten Jahren auf nen Audiophilen zu treffen


Probe hören heißt das Stichwort... dazu muss man auch keinen Audiophilen kennen! Man benötigt nur etwas Zeit.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Oktober 2012)

Um hier auch mal meine Meinung einzubringen:



Ich sehe mich als jemanden, der gerne Musik hört, und Wert auf Qualität legt. Dabei sollte es aber auch nicht nur leise zugehen 

Ich habe eine ganz gute HiFi-Anlage (Basis dessen: Yamaha RX V2090), gute Kopfhörer (aktuell Beyerdynamic DT770Pro 250Ohm),  und gute Ohren (glaube ich). 


Meine letzten Onboard-Chips von Realtek haben mir viel geärgert.   Sie sind berüchtigt für ihre Problemanfälligkeit, klingen nicht besonders, und haben starkes statisches Rauschen.  Dazu kommt Rauschen bei Mausbenutzung ...

Nachdem meiner zusätzlich noch Probleme mit dem Lautstärkepegel bekam (wurde immer leiser, nach Treiberneuinstallation dann wieder lauter ...)  war ichs leid und habe mir eine Asus Xonar DG gekauft.

Die Asus Xonar Serie ist ohne Zweifel die beste auf dem Markt, und da ich nicht besonders viel Ausstattung brauchte und ein knappes Budget hatte, wurde es diese doch recht kleine Version.


Mein Ergebnis: 

-Der Klang ist wirklich besser.  Alles klingt ausgewogener, sehr hohe oder tiefe Töne kommen besser rüber.
-Ich habe KEIN statisches  Rauschen, selbst bei voll aufgedrehtem Pegel und extrem niederohmigen Kopfhörern.
-Obwohl es jetzt leider zwingend eine Treibersoftware braucht damit die Karte läuft, ist diese besser:  Sie läuft absolut problemlos und hat eine Menge praktischer Funktionen, außerdem findet man alles ziemlich schnell.


Ich erfreue mich jeden Tag daran und möchte keinen PC mehr ohne eine Asus Xonar unter der Haube benutzen  
Zudem bin ich die ganzen Zicken und Probleme der Realtek-Chips los. 

Jedem der entsprechende Wiedergabegeräte besitzt und Wert darauf legt, kann ich den Kauf einer guten Soundkarte nur ans Herz legen.   Dabei sollte man normalerweise 30-150€ einplanen, je nachdem wie gut sie sein darf/muss  und welche Ausstattung sie braucht.


----------



## MrSchuh (4. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir jetzt auch mal beim großen Fluss das Bundle aus Beyerdynamic 770 PRO 80 ohm, Asus Xonar DG und Zalman Ansteckmikro bestellt.
Werde das ganze erst einmal mit Onboard Sound und dann mit Soundkarte testn. Werde meine Meinung dann am Samstag posten.
*
*


----------



## grubsnek (5. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage, damit ich keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen muss:

Habe das Sennheiser PC 150 oder 151 Headset und derzeit eine Audigy 2 Value. Plane beim nächsten aufrüsten ebenfalls die Asus Xonar für 35Euro zu kaufen. Ist das Headset gut genug um einen Unterschied zum Onboard Sound zu hören?
Kann die Xonar wie die Audigy eine 3D Umgebung emulieren, damit man den Gegner besser orten kann? Ich glaub, das hieß CMSS3D oder irgendwie so^^


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2012)

Schwer zu sagen ob du da einen Unterschied hörst.   

Surroundsimulation beherrscht die Karte soweit ich weiß.  Bin ich aber kein großer Fan von ...


----------



## InQontrol (5. Oktober 2012)

Also bevor man Geld in eine Soundkarte investiert solle man sich hochwertige Boxen und/oder Kopfhörer leisten ja Kopfhörer keine Headsets das ist ein gewaltiger unterschied. Und wenn du deine Boxen und /oder Headset nicht aufrüsten möchtest lohnt sich auch keine Soundkarte da reichen die Onboard verbauten Chips.


----------



## grubsnek (5. Oktober 2012)

InQontrol schrieb:


> Also bevor man Geld in eine Soundkarte investiert solle man sich hochwertige Boxen und/oder Kopfhörer leisten ja Kopfhörer keine Headsets das ist ein gewaltiger unterschied. Und wenn du deine Boxen und /oder Headset nicht aufrüsten möchtest lohnt sich auch keine Soundkarte da reichen die Onboard verbauten Chips.



Ist ja nicht so, dass das Sennheiser der letzte Ramsch wäre...
Bin mit meiner jetzigen Kombination ganz zufrieden, allerdings ist die Audigy 2 Value mittlerweile doch schon ein bisschen älter.


----------



## InQontrol (5. Oktober 2012)

Ganz klar Sennheiser ist kein Ramsch aber es ist leider ein Headset. Anders wäre es wenn du für den selben Preis des Headsets dir Sennheiser Kopfhörer besorgt hättest.
Grundsätzlich sind nämlich die verbauten Treiber in einem Kopfhörer von besserer Qualität als die von gleichwertigen Headsets.
Sagen wir es mal so man würde schon einen unterschied feststellen wenn du dir eine Soundkarte holst nur ob es dir das Geld Wert ist ist eine andere Sache.
Will dir aber dann diese ans Herz legen.
ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist preislich ok und biete die Option noch soundtechnisch  Aufzurüsten.


----------



## Aer0 (5. Oktober 2012)

für mein medusa 5.1 surround headset hatte ich keine probleme mit meiner onboard soundkarte(board hat 120 gekostet)
da ich jetzt ein g35 habe: ich finde soundkarten unnötig


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Oktober 2012)

Aer0 schrieb:


> für mein medusa 5.1 surround headset hatte ich keine probleme mit meiner onboard soundkarte(board hat 120 gekostet)
> da ich jetzt ein g35 habe: ich finde soundkarten unnötig


 
mit solchen dingern hörst du da auch nichts ...


----------



## Aer0 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich höre musik kalr deutlich und gut basshaltig und dazu bei spielen noch die richtung


----------



## soth (5. Oktober 2012)

Trotzdem ist ein Kopfhörer in der selben Preisklasse dem G35 haushoch überlegen 
Selbst der HD681 hört sich besser an!


----------



## Aer0 (5. Oktober 2012)

ich bin eher ein gamer mir ist das mit den richtungen schon wichtig und teurere/bessere gamer surround headstes gibts auch nicht,für so musiktypen ist ne soundkarte warscheinlich ganz praktisch^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann geb ich auch mal meine Erfahrung als mehr oder weniger audiophiler Mensch/Musiker ab.

Ich hatte bis einschließlich zum letzten PC nur onBoard Sound (außer zu den Zeiten als es noch keine OnBoard Karten gab mal ne SB AWE64 oder ne Audigy2...) und war damit auch relativ zufrieden. Für alles was Multimedia anging (also maln Video kucken) oder spielen war die massig ausreichend, auch mir als klangbewusstem Menschen.

In meinen neuen hab ich nun einfach weil ich es probieren wollte ne Xonar Soundkarte eingebaut und muss leider zugeben, dass ich die letzten Jahre meines onBoard Lebens doch ein gutes Stück Qualität ungenutzt ließ. Der Unterschied ist im "Alltag" nicht wirklich bestechend (zum spielen oder sowas würde ich mir immer noch keine SK kaufen), aber wenn man tatsächlich mit dem PC hochqualitative Musik hört liegen da Welten dazwischen. Je nach Titel gibts da wirklich Stellen wo man Dinge hört die vorher quasi nicht da waren, im Allgemeinen klingt es wesentlich runder und klarer als vorher.

Das alles darf man allerdings nicht erwarten, wenn man normale Headsets oder irgendwelche PC-Boxen verwendet - die sind üblicherweise vom Dynamikumfang so schlecht dass da keine SK was dran ändern kann, entsprechendes Ausgabeequipment vorausgesetzt (ich nutze beispielsweise nen hochqualitativen Vollverstärker und nen Sennheiser HD650 dran - bevor einer fragt der "liegt mir einfach besser" als die vergleichbaren AKG) lohnt sich eine solche Karte aber definitiv.


----------



## rumor (5. Oktober 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Dann geb ich auch mal meine Erfahrung als mehr oder weniger audiophiler Mensch/Musiker ab.
> 
> Ich hatte bis einschließlich zum letzten PC nur onBoard Sound (außer zu den Zeiten als es noch keine OnBoard Karten gab mal ne SB AWE64 oder ne Audigy2...) und war damit auch relativ zufrieden. Für alles was Multimedia anging (also maln Video kucken) oder spielen war die massig ausreichend, auch mir als klangbewusstem Menschen.
> 
> ...




Wie recht ich die geben muss.
Aber ohne ordentliche Signalkette ist die beste SK nix Wert.
Was soll ich sagen, wenn 2.1 lautsprecherchen für 150 € zum Musik hören verwendet werden kann man da auch mit besten Bauteilen nix mehr verbessern.
Ganz lustig wird's wenn man dann mal nicht nur Musik hört, sondern mit Mittelklasse Equipment (!!) n Spiel spielt.
Ohne Spaß, da verschenken die meisten echte Qualität.

Gruss


----------



## Rasha (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab die Xonar D2X in Verbindung mit einem 5.1 System vom Teufel - ist auch sehr gut im Klang und sowohl in tiefen und hohen Tönen. Hol dir aber keine Teufellautsprecher, zumindest nicht das Concept E, denn ich glaub bei denen hat die Qualität auch in letzter Zeit nachgelassen. Wenn du dir wirklich eine teure Karte holst, brauchst du auch gute Boxen, um eine solche Karte richtig nutzen zu können.

Für gute Boxen, und davon schaff ich mir auch irgendwann welche an, würde ich mal bei Thomann vorbeischauen bzw. in einen Musikfachhandel gehen. Dort gibt es Boxen von Behringer, Beyerdynamics und wie sie alle heißen und das sind halt höherwertige Waren bzw. Studioboxen.

Das was hier angeboten wird mit kristallklaren Klang wie zum Beispiel Logitech (teilweiße), Razer Headsets, Bose, teilweiße Teufel und Creative sind dagegen ein Haufen Mist - wenn man Studioboxen mal gehört hat, dann merkt man den Unterschied sofort.


----------



## rumor (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ne Studio oder Abhörbox wollt ich nicht im Wohnzimmer haben. Das ist mir zu neutral und flach. Ein Lautsprecher muss in engen grenzen Charakter haben.
Und von 200€ Lautsprechern darf man auch von Teufel keine Wunder erwarten.
Da ich viel probegehört hab und auch so immer mal wieder Neuheiten höre, muss ich sagen das für mich die Qualität ab einer gewissen Preisklasse ( ca 5-7k€ pro Stereo paar) nicht mehr hörbar besser wird mit höherem Preis.
Okay, ein paarchen Nautilus mögen mich Lügen Strafen, aber das sind extravagante Ausnahmen. Und wenn ich mich nicht irre waren es die KEF Q900  plus 2 woofer und Center als 5.2 das mir beinahe die Schuhe ausgezogen hat. Dynamik hat seither eine andere Bedeutung für mich.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Lautsprecher geben die Musik wieder, Verstärker geben dem Signal genug power, aber ganz am Anfang steht eine signalquelle, und die sollte so hochwertig wie möglich sein.
Nicht umsonst gibt es immer wieder nachfragen aus der High end Ecke nach besseren soundkarten USW. Gottseidank lässt sich heute alles digital übertragen.
Wer aber direkt am pc mit guten Lautsprechern arbeiten will kommt mM nach nicht um ne SK herum


----------



## MrSchuh (6. Oktober 2012)

Na Super. Wollte heute die Asus Xonar DG testen. Aber die Karte wird nicht von Windows erkannt. Wenn ich sie installieren will, kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung "Bitte schließen Sie ein Asus Xonar DG Audio Gerät an!". Onboard Sound ist im Bios deaktiviert. Hab schon versucht den Steckplatz zu wechseln, hilft auch nicht. Bin bisher nicht so begeistert


----------



## McRoll (6. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann die Xonar DG/DX auch nur empfehlen. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch über Onboardsound gehört und hatte ein billiges Medusa Speedlink- Headset. War der Meinung dass der Sound wenn auch nicht gut, doch zumindest akzeptabel war. Habe meine Meinung gründlich geändert, seit ich die Xonar DX mit einem Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro besitze. Besonders stark fällt der Unterschied auf, wenn man sich an das Neue gewöhnt hat und dann probeweise auf das alte Equipment zurückgreift.

Dabei muss man aber beachten dass der Kopfhörer/Boxen einen viel stärkeren Anteil an gutem Klang haben als die Soundkarte. Will heißen, man merkt einen Unterschied wenn man schon ein gutes Ausgabegerät hat, aber nicht wenn man mit 50 € Brüllwürfeln hört. In deinem Fall würd ich eher in einen halbwegs vernünftigen Kopfhörer mit Onboardsound investieren, wenn du nicht bereit bist halbwegs Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2012)

MrSchuh schrieb:


> Na Super. Wollte heute die Asus Xonar DG testen. Aber die Karte wird nicht von Windows erkannt. Wenn ich sie installieren will, kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung "Bitte schließen Sie ein Asus Xonar DG Audio Gerät an!". Onboard Sound ist im Bios deaktiviert. Hab schon versucht den Steckplatz zu wechseln, hilft auch nicht. Bin bisher nicht so begeistert


 
Windows selbst kann die Karte nicht erkennen, es ist zwingend die Asus-Treibersoftware nötig.


----------



## Schkaff (26. Oktober 2012)

Sooo leute, lang ists her, aber nun habe auch ich probeweise eine soundkarte verbaut, die mir hier, passend auf meine bedürfnisse, empfohlen wurde:
Damit meine ich die Asus Xonar DG 5.1 für ~30€

ich konnte bis jetzt noch keine ingame vergleiche machen, da noch die gpu auf sich warten lässt, aber ich mir mal einfach ein paar musikstücke auf youtube angehört und naja, ich konnte ehrlich gesagt keinen unterschied feststellen. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich die falschen musikstücke gewählt habe, oder ich audiotechnisch ein crétin bin. könnt ihr mir vllt ein passendes stück vorschlagen?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (26. Oktober 2012)

Schnapp' dir mal eine unkomprimierte, normale Audio-CD (falls du sowas hast) oder vernünftige MP3's (192 kbit/s oder aufwärts).
Eine Kette ist nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied. 
Die Matsche, die aus Youtube-Videos kommt, kann mit Soundkarte zwar höher aufgelöst wiedergegeben werden, die Details in der Audiodatei sind und bleiben durch die miese Komprimierung weg.


----------



## rumor (26. Oktober 2012)

Als besonders Klangerweiterung haben sich FLAC Daten von sehr guten CDs oder Apple Loseless erwiesen.
Bei FLAC musste drauf achten das die original Aufnahme bereits gut ist.
Es gibt glaub ich auch n paar Seiten extra für hochauflösende Musik, einfach mal googlen. Da gibt's immer auch was kostenloses.

Oft merkt man auch erst was man tolles hat wenn sich nach 2-3 horstunden immernoch keine Übermüdung der Ohren aufkommt und man immernoch das Gefühl hat das die Musik absolut natürlich ist.

Gruss


----------



## OdlG (26. Oktober 2012)

Also erst einmal: wer sich Musik auf youtube anhört, kann auch den bios-beeper zur Soundausgabe nutzen^^ (ich empfehle: CDs immer als Lossless Wave-Dateien zu speichern).

Also ich musste jetzt wegen einer Reparatur einige Tage ohne meine Xonar DX auskommen (2x ADAM A7X) und der OnBoard-Klang meiner super beworbenen SupremeFX III war mehr als enttäuschend. Der OnBoard-Sound dieser teuren Variante war auffallend und unangenehm schlecht. Ich kann also nur empfehlen, sich auch eine Soundkarte zuzulegen. Das sollte man aber erst tun, wenn man sich auch etwas bessere Lautsprecher leistet und sich sein Musikarchiv von CDs kopiert.


----------



## Kiloqualle (29. Oktober 2012)

also manchmal möchte ich ja schon gerne wissen was einige leute so privat machen die dann meinen das man den bios beeper zur soundausgabe nutzen könnte xD naja aber nun mal mein senf dazu...wenn du nicht grade iwas im musik professionellen bereich machen möchtest dann solltest du das mit der soundkarte einfach lassen... kauf dir ein paar ordentliche boxen lerne mmit nem equilizer umzugehen und dann passt das schon


----------



## Schkaff (29. Oktober 2012)

naja jetzt isse schon drin. werde in ein paar tagen etwas tiefergehende proben durchführen. mal sehen


----------

